# CT Urban Locations?



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey i live in CT near the shore. Anyone know of some good spots to hit? i know in madison theres some nice urban at a local church kinda sketch though. also, in guilford there is another spot i have yet to find only heard about it.

Anyone know some good spots?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

i live in ct too what town do u live in?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey, I'm in CT too, I live in Naugatuck. There are a couple places in my town that have some nice rail set ups but not much. I haven't really ventured out of town for urban snowboarding though.


----------

